# Fall BMW Photo Contest!



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Achtung! I have begun the Fall 2009 Photo Contest. We had a good turnout for the Summer Contest and I have will be heading this one. Judges will be the same; me, DSX and ChampagneKitty.

*Rules:*

- Two pics per entrant (One cell phone and one DSLR/point and shoot)
- One POST per entrant. You are only allowed to make one post which will be your pic(s). This is in order to keep the pictures easier to follow and easier to judge/sort. 
- If you want you may put a quote/caption for each pic.

Pics will be judged as follows:

- First, second and third place for the cell phone category
- First, second and third place for the regular camera category
- Points for originality, location and fall effect.

- Originality will be for a pic that is something "new" and unique.
- Location speaks for itself. If you can drive up to Mount Everest and throw some leaves around your car you will get max points.
- Fall effect is the new category. What I mean by this is that it's FALL, try to take a pic with some nice colored leaves around the car, nice colored trees, etc.

Here is an example:

http://www.dtmpower.net/forum/attac...3-some-fall-pics-m3gt-02.10.24-bmw.gt.01a.jpg

- Each category is 10 points each and a pic may get up to 30 points total. 
- 3 highest scoring pics overall wins.

*NO PHOTOSHOP. Contest ends November 1st at midnight*

The prize will be discussed later. I am trying to see what I can do.

Start posting up your pics!!

Remember, ONE POST PER ENTRANT.

Good day! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

cool, now all i got to do is get the car up mount everest, good thing i went for the xi version


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

lol...another good example...(Ihave no idea who's car this is but I heart it)


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> lol...another good example...(Ihave no idea who's car this is but I heart it)


Aww...Brit, this could have been your entry


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

So what about us in the dessert? Nothing changes color around here...it's pretty much brown or light brown all year long.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

chicagofan00 said:


> So what about us in the dessert? Nothing changes color around here...it's pretty much brown or light brown all year long.


Yeah...leaves don't change colors over here either


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


> So what about us in the dessert? Nothing changes color around here...it's pretty much brown or light brown all year long.


I was just about to post something similar. "Sounds great, except a cactus is a cactus, year round."
:rofl:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> So what about us in the dessert? Nothing changes color around here...it's pretty much brown or light brown all year long.


You could put one of these on your car and call it a day  :rofl:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

jcatral14 said:


> You could put one of these on your car and call it a day  :rofl:


:rofl: Or maybe I can put the Thanksgiving turkey on top of the hood before we sit down and eat it! :rofl:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Gig103 said:


> I was just about to post something similar. "Sounds great, except a cactus is a cactus, year round."
> :rofl:


So true! No such things as seasons here in AZ. Just warm and hot.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

For ya'll no leave turning folks, good luck improvising


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Ohk... Im not even able to take a picture of my car, regardless of season.

So Heres my entry. It has no fall elements except that there are trees in the picture.

Fall is the BEST time of year hands down. ESPECIALLY in Wisconsin.

Here is my official entry
Sony a350 DSLR








Downtown Appleton, WI near the Locks.

CELL PHONE PIC









I know its an old picture, but I only have a few. Its my favorite picture. Please keep in mind Ive only had the car for 14 days and Im not physically able to take pictures.
Please judge accordingly


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

ONE MORE THING.... 
PLEASE *DO NOT* allow photoshopped pictures!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice touch with the leaves


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

BMW_GAL said:


> Nice touch with the leaves


AAaaall in a days work


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Photoshop of course is NOT allowed. Otherside, your cell pic can be something different.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> Photoshop of course is NOT allowed. Otherside, your cell pic can be something different.


I dont have any cell phone pictures.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

The Otherside said:


> I dont have any cell phone pictures.


You still have like a month to take one.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> You still have like a month to take one.


Well, Im in a foriegn country... So I dont think I'll be able too


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

The Otherside said:


> Well, Im in a foriegn country... So I dont think I'll be able too


Put a few leaves on your hood and enter that in


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

ill go with this one, is this where we post them?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mathjak107 said:


> ill go with this one, is this where we post them?


No chopshop.  BTW, very nice.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

nah no photoshop, i dont even own it, actually it only had brightness and contrast added and subtracted in spots ,
heres the origional right from the camera . i found the skies to bright and the reflections on the car a little more then i liked that day and adding contrast brings out the colors better.. non the less heres the origional


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

If you're using a DSLR and shooting RAW, then you have to do at least some form of post processing because the camera does none. Even a cell phone cam does some processing. I can understand not being allowed to photoshop your car onto the top of the Empire State Building though.


----------

